# http://i.imgur.com/iY9RBU9.j2x2 Walkthrough Solves With Guimond (and all my PBL algs)



## Tao Yu (Aug 20, 2011)

As it was requested by Rubiks560(Christopher Olson) and also because I recently got a sub 3 average of 12, here is a video on how I solve 2x2

_Make sure_ you watch the tutorial in my signature before you watch this video.(If you already know Guimond then only watching part 5 should be enough)





PBL algorithms (also requested by Christopher)

*Double diagonal swap*
R2F2R2
R2B2R2

*Double adjacent swap:*
R'2UR2U'2yL'2UL2
R2 U' R2' (U2' y) R2 U' R2'

*Diagonal swap*
RU'R'U'F2U'RUR'UF2
Maybe FR2U'2R'FRU'2R'2FRU'R'F'

*Adjacent swap*
U'R'FR'F2RU'R'F2R2
R2U'R'UL'U2RU'R'U2
x'RU'RU2R'FRU2R'2F

*Adjacent swap on top, diagonal on bottom*
R'UL'U2RU'R
 R'FR'F2RU'R
 x'RU'RU2R'FR'
RU'LU2R'UR'

*Adjacent swap on bottom, diagonal on top*
*flip cube over, then Adjacent swap on top, diagonal on bottom
R'2U'R'2UR2U'R'2UR2


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 20, 2011)

How often can you could do orientation and separation in one look?


----------

